# Name of fish most commonly used in real English Fish & Chips



## kokopuffs

Is it cod fish?  AND I AIN'T TALKING FISH STICKS, EITHER!


----------



## siduri

i usually see "Plaice" recommended in recipes, but i don't know what it is or if it's really traditional.


----------



## kyheirloomer

Traditionally, cod was the fish of choice. But as cod stocks declined others have been subtituted. Pollock, for instance, is often used nowadays, as is haddock. 

Siduri: Plaice is a large flatfish, related to sole. It's a white, flaky fish, and there's no reason it shouldn't work as fish & chips, especially as it's often less expensive than the others.


----------



## kuan

I don't know the answer, but I like using Halibut.


----------



## leeniek

I like using Halibut as well but I have used Haddock and Basa with equal success.


----------



## kyheirloomer

Leeniek, you don't find Basa too fatty for deep frying?


----------



## boar_d_laze

I think we covered the four most common "traditional" choices (per the OP):  Cod (of several sorts); Haddock; Halibut; and Plaice.  Cod and haddock are both roundfish, while halibut and plaice are flatfish.  Interesting, no?

In the spirit of ecumenicism, there are a lot of fish which fry very well and go with fries, not to mention hush puppies.  But, I wouldn't call basa (a Vietnamese catfish) or any other catfish one of the "traditional English fish and chips" choices.  Basa is not too fatty for frying, IMO.  But that's just an opinion; not one I'm trying to sell; and strictly a matter of taste.

BDL


----------



## gypsy2727

HALIBUT!...Cod Fritters are nice too with Remoulade


----------



## siduri

KYHeirloomer said:


> Siduri: Plaice is a large flatfish, related to sole. It's a white, flaky fish, and there's no reason it shouldn't work as fish & chips, especially as it's often less expensive than the others.


thanks ky. 
I always wondered what they meant by it.


----------



## boar_d_laze

I don't think you can really say any one of the big four is hugely superior to the other, the big difference is texture; other differences are more subtle. Cod is probably the most tender, and breaks into the biggest flakes, but the most fish-like; while halibut is the firmest and sweetest. Haddock is more like cod than halibut. Plaice is more like halibut than cod, but perhaps the most bland.

As a general rule, it's probably fair to say that whatever's freshest is best.

BTW, and FWIW, here's a link to my recipe.

Has anyone tried brining the fish as a first step?

BDL


----------



## gunnar

heh, brining? When I was working in fish and chips we were just happy it was defrosted. Always behind or have too much on our hands. Course brining now seems like it might have been the perfect answer to keep the fish fresher for the next day. The owner down to the dishwasher didn't like the look of next day fish and the longer white fish sits in it's juices in water the worse it looks. The texture gets bad too. I wonder if a salt bath would be a good answer...?
Also, I agree with 98% of what was said above, thus leaving such little room for argument I feel I would be nitpicking.


----------



## maryb

Pollock has a mushy texture that I don't care for. I don't think it would be a good choice for fish and chips.


----------



## sharonm

Worked for a British couple and they always used cod, but if it is firm and flaky and fresh thats your best choice... Nobodys talked about the batter tho and that is a big factor... Beer or not???? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## bughut

~In general it's cod.  It has a white, flaky, very creamy taste and texure.We have to be Carefull in the UK as sources are declining at a scary rate. And we use carefully sourced cod that is not endangered.

Haddock is the main alternative. Just as good IMO But cod is the real deal.

halibut is expensive, and you wont find it in your local chippie.

Pollock is to be found in frozen processed fish dishes. TV chefs are trying to push it, but it's tastless and the cynic in me thinks that someones paying them a lot of money to push it to us.

In Charleston last year we went to Bubba Gumps and OH had fried battered fish. I cant remember what it was, but so close to haddock???


----------



## sharonm

Still nobody talks about the crust.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/lever.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze

Originally Posted by *SharonM* 


> Still nobody talks about the crust.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/lever.gif


Not so dear lady, not so.

BDL


----------



## gunnar

SharonM said:


> Worked for a British couple and they always used cod, but if it is firm and flaky and fresh thats your best choice... Nobodys talked about the batter tho and that is a big factor... Beer or not???? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


beer...the darker the better. we got spoiled cause we would get the blowoff from all the taps at renaisance fairs. heh, the managers got a free lunch we got free flat beer. Doesn't matter if the beer is flat it's the flavor your going for./img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## leeniek

Deep frying in itself is fatty, and the only thing I noticed with the basa was that it was moister (from all of its own fat I presume) than haddock or halibut would have been.  It was still good, and honestly it was the beer batter that everyone liked!


----------



## gonefishin

In many parts of the U.S. it's so difficult to get any form of quality fish.  I often hear so many people talk poorly about cod and other fish, yet they form that opinion about the fish after eating (or cooking) those pathetic frozen fillets.  If there's a place that gets several deliveries of fresh fish a week (or daily) the drive is worth the effort for the quality you'll get.  
 
     I actually like cod a lot for a wide range of preparations, which include fish and chips.  But I like most fish...if it's prepared somewhere other than the oven.


   A question about basa.  I'm not familiar with the fish at all, but I had seen someone compare it to catfish.  I've noticed that our catfish are best eaten when they're a bit a the smaller size (1 1/4lb to 2 1/2lb).  Anything larger starts getting a bit of a gamy taste and has a ton of that yellow fat.  (to me) it really eats like a completely different fish.  

  Could the basa be the same way?


  dan


----------



## kyheirloomer

Basa is a catfish, Dan, originally from Viet Nam. Near as I know, most of it still comes from there. 

In my experience, even smaller basa have those fat deposits, which is why I questioned their suitability for deep frying. 

I disagree with your opinion of frozen fish, though. For those not near coastlines, FAS fish actually is higher quality than so-called fresh---which is often four or five days old before your fishmonger even sees it. FAS fish is caught, cleaned, packaged, and flash frozen within two hours. 

More often than not, when there's a loss of quality with FAS fish it's because it was defrosted improperly. 

What I object to is the way some companies package it. The fish is in an opaque bag, with only the weight shown on the package. You open it up and there are, for instance, five irregularly shaped and sized pieces. Makes for difficult portion control.


----------



## leeniek

I hate getting the blocks of frozen fish fillets because I have no idea what's waiting for me when I defrost the brick.  I much prefer seeing the filets  in the bag so I know what I'm buying.


----------



## schmoozer

boar_d_laze said:


> BTW, and FWIW, here's a link to my recipe.
> 
> Has anyone tried brining the fish as a first step?
> 
> BDL


Aren't ocean fish already brined?

re: a comment in your recipe ... how about curried fish 'n'chips?


----------



## bazza

Name of fish most commomnly used in real English Fish and Chips

As bughut has already said it is cod. In England when you ask for fish and chips you expect to get cod, although there are many alternatives they are usually ordered by their name, plaice, haddock, rock salmon, skate and others. Ling and pollock are sometimes unscrupulously passed off as cod. Halibut is just way too expensive over here.

In a "real" chippie you will find steak and kidney pies, saveloys, fishcakes (cod roe), battered sausages pickled eggs, onions and gherkins.


----------



## gypsy2727

Bazza said:


> Name of fish most commomnly used in real English Fish and Chips
> 
> As bughut has already said it is cod. In England when you ask for fish and chips you expect to get cod, although there are many alternatives they are usually ordered by their name, plaice, haddock, rock salmon, skate and others. Ling and pollock are sometimes unscrupulously passed off as cod. Halibut is just way too expensive over here.
> 
> In a "real" chippie you will find steak and kidney pies, saveloys, fishcakes (cod roe), battered sausages pickled eggs, onions and gherkins.


Oh I didn't know Halibut was so pricey in the U.K. ....Our Cod industry is overfished on are eastern seaboards ....down here in Ontario the local Pubs have Halibut on the menu when it comes to Fish &Chips....Don't even get me started on Steak & Kidney Pies, Scotch Meat Pies,Cornish Pasties, Ploughman's Lunch ,Chutneys,Finn & Haddie,Scotch Eggs ,Liver & Onions with Bacon, Bangers & Mash with fried Eggs and Beans top it off with a grilled tomato and finish with a Jam Butty!


----------



## dc sunshine

I like flake (shark) for battering and deep frying. No chance of any bones, and its nice n chunky.  Whiting does pretty well too, same with barramundi and perch (much the same fish).

A bit of turmeric in the batter goes very well, and gives a lovely colour.  Just a touch of it, otherwise it overpowers the fish.


----------



## gunnar

I haven't tried deep fried shark. What shark I have made I didn't much like. Always felt like it had a sandy texture and since the flavor is kind of mild in comparison to some fish i would just get something else.  I will try deep frying next time I acquire some.




P.S. What's a Finn & Haddie? it's the only thing in that list I have never heard of or tried already.


----------



## dc sunshine

Gunnar - its the most common fish used here as far as I can tell. Some people (not many) balk at the idea of eating it, but I can't say I've ever found a sandy texture. Can get rid of the blandness by seasoning your flour and batter with whatever spices tickle your fancy - good luck when you do try. I really enjoy it. Plus once you get rid of those gnasty gnashing teeth /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif - there are no bones - they have only cartilage.


----------



## ishbel

Gunnar - I think that the poster is actually referring to Finnan Haddie, a smoked haddock (haddie) named after the place that claims the origins of smoking in that particular style, Findon in Aberdeenshire!

Still, Finn & Haddie is an interesting twist!


----------



## boar_d_laze

Originally Posted by *Ishbel* 


> Still, Finn & Haddie is an interesting twist!


Ah, the McCouls. A nice Irish couple.

BDL


----------



## ishbel

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Heheheeeeee!


----------



## gypsy2727

Sorry Gunner Ishbel's right it is Scottish and I'm a Mc not a Mac ....meaning I'm Irish decent. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it ...lol I was a Chef of a Scottish Pub years ago and one of the popular requests for our Scotch Nosings was Finnan Haddie Soup as one of the courses.....basicly it has to consist of Smoked Haddock
When ya get to my age ...well the storage files get a little mixed around!

Thanks for the FYI Ishmal!

Gypsy


Gunnar said:


> I haven't tried deep fried shark. What shark I have made I didn't much like. Always felt like it had a sandy texture and since the flavor is kind of mild in comparison to some fish i would just get something else. I will try deep frying next time I acquire some.
> 
> P.S. What's a Finn & Haddie? it's the only thing in that list I have never heard of or tried already.


----------



## ishbel

Gypsy
You know the Mac being Scots and Mc being Irish is a fallacy, doncha? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

And now you have me intrigued, what is a Scotch Nosings? (And you know that nowadays unless you are referring to specific Scottish dishes, such as Scotch eggs, Scotch beef or whisky, we prefer NOT to use the word 'Scotch' to describe natives of Scotand?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## gypsy2727

Hahahaha, well you'd have to argue that one out with my dear old dad! He has the long lineage to the Orange from  Northern Ireland and well need I say more?
Mom's from  Southern Ireland ....if ya need a slice of Humble Pie she's the one to go to ...well dad he's just an old dog with no new tricks!

Scotch Nosing is not a reference to Scotts ,it is a Scotch Tasting ...but the best way is through the nose ....hence Scotch Nosing
Well we used to have over 100 scotches on the bar ...some were as I can recall $30 a shot!
Anyhow the Nosings were always booked solid! You got a 4 course meal 6 scotches to accompany ..they play games and have a scotch blinding where your blind folded and prize giveaways....Lots of fun had by all and my kitchen staff got a pretty big kick out of the bag pipers...yup the Scotch Nosing was Piped in! The Piper was offered a Nosing meal too if he chose to stay it was an allnight gala after with more piping and songs!


----------



## dc sunshine

Oh come now, Ishbel . If it 'twere in Irish 'twould be Teeheheee /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## raisin

DC Sunshine said:


> I like flake (shark) for battering and deep frying. No chance of any bones, and its nice n chunky. Whiting does pretty well too, same with barramundi and perch (much the same fish).
> 
> A bit of turmeric in the batter goes very well, and gives a lovely colour. Just a touch of it, otherwise it overpowers the fish.


I was reading thru the replies and not seeing the answer i presumed to be correct until this one… I spent the summer in England in the early 60's and ate quite a bit of F&C and was told that the fish was sand shark at that time. It was rather good, but our real treat was the "cracklings" from the bottom of the fry basket - all wrapped up in yesterdays news.


----------



## steve tphc

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if !mso]><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]

Interesting enough, in Alaska halibut is plentiful and costs less than cold-water cod. I prefer cod as it is moister than halibut. Homer, on the Kenai Peninsula, is home to the sport fishing halibut fleet. A 300+ pound is not an unusual size for the larger females. They can reach up to 15ft in length and weigh up to 700lbs and can live for 50 years. Bring on the fish fry.


----------



## sylviam

Bazza said:


> Name of fish most commomnly used in real English Fish and Chips
> 
> As bughut has already said it is cod. In England when you ask for fish and chips you expect to get cod, although there are many alternatives they are usually ordered by their name, plaice, haddock, rock salmon, skate and others. Ling and pollock are sometimes unscrupulously passed off as cod. Halibut is just way too expensive over here.
> 
> In a "real" chippie you will find steak and kidney pies, saveloys, fishcakes (cod roe), battered sausages pickled eggs, onions and gherkins.


I left England in 1973 when I married my GI husband  I am from the North of England, a place called Rochdale. When we used to go to the chippie I always got the steak and kidney pudding  The chippie back in those days had steak and kidney pies, steak and kidney puddings, mushy peas as well as the fish and chips. Fish used to be cod, but they also had haddock which my mum used to ask for sometimes. Also used to get (free) a bag of the batter "droppings" - we had a name for them but I forget what it was.


----------



## chefedb

I like Black Cod, Halibut, Pollack and Boston Scrod(cod from the belly)


----------



## smashpots

Basa like catfish is bottom feeder. Comes from Vietnam and not so clean waters. Don't eat too much of it.
I just started eating at the Sea Witch here in Toronto and they do a delicious Pickerel. Good texture and flavour. I find halibut a bit dry so my standard order would be haddock since I feel guilty eating cod.
My ex-boss is using talapia at the moment but I don't like the flavour or texture much. He buys it frozen hoping to save money. I've warned him it's too timid in texture. Falls apart into small pieces and has an odd flavour, metallic and murky. Customers will have to voice opinions since he doesn't trust my taste buds.
Saw Jamie Oliver do the curry sauce but why cover up such a good flavour with a heavy spice mix? Lemon to cut the fat, malt vinegar on fries only. Easy Peasy.


----------



## cook1st

Currently, we have been using monkfish with huge success. 1oz portions(long strips)--cooks fast and is really meaty like monkfish should be. After I cut/portion I brine for about 6-7 minutes using Chefsteps bringing and batter which is the best batter I have come across, using beer, vodka, and cake flour, i think it's something to do with the gluten formation or low gluten content of said items. Batter stays for at least 4 days, but it never lasts that long bc we sell so much of it,.


----------



## steve tphc

Smashpots said:


> Basa like catfish is bottom feeder. Comes from Vietnam and not so clean waters. Don't eat too much of it.
> I just started eating at the Sea Witch here in Toronto and they do a delicious Pickerel. Good texture and flavour. I find halibut a bit dry so my standard order would be haddock since I feel guilty eating cod.
> My ex-boss is using talapia at the moment but I don't like the flavour or texture much. He buys it frozen hoping to save money. I've warned him it's too timid in texture. Falls apart into small pieces and has an odd flavour, metallic and murky. Customers will have to voice opinions since he doesn't trust my taste buds.
> Saw Jamie Oliver do the curry sauce but why cover up such a good flavour with a heavy spice mix? Lemon to cut the fat, malt vinegar on fries only. Easy Peasy.


[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if !mso]><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]

Caught and mentioned in biblical times and pictured on the pyramids, Tilapia aka commonly, as "St. Peter's fish" are the "chicken fish" for the aquaculture food market. These fish from the cichlid family are warm water tolerant and eat aquatic plants making them cheap to feed. Off flavors from the fish eating algae blooms impinge the reputation of the fish. China is the major supplier and I question the consistency of their export qualities. Nutrition is good and its flesh is low in mercury. Nevertheless, I too have notice the poor taste of certain farmed Tilapia. I think country of origin should be shown for fish, game and meats.

I myself use Atlantic cod or Pollack for fish and chips.


----------

